# First show!



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, if you want to make a good impression, you could braid! I ALWAYS braid no matter what. Also, give him a nice long bath with coat enhancing shampoos, it will bring out all his nice color. Wash your saddle pads and wraps to make them look nice and presentable. Clean all your tack to make it shining, and shine and polish your boots. Have fun! And remember to take lots of pics!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

have fun that is so cool!


----------

